# Sony Home Theatre DVD Player - Smoke comes after powe on



## blablaspeaks (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Folks,

I got a sony home theatre from United State to India.
Voltage in US is 120 V and in India it is 240 V.

I used to use the 3-pin voltage converter ( 240 to 120 ) for using battery re-charger purchased from US in India.

In a similar way, I purchased a 3-pin voltage converter from 240 to 120 with support for 1000Watts. 

when I tried connecting the home theatre dvd player to the India power supply via 3-pin voltage converter, immediately smoke comes from the dvd player..

I stopped the power and now I dont know what to do with the system.

Please suggest whether it will be minimal problem because of the smoke and whether if is any damage because of the smoke can be replaced or not.

Thanks,


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

blabla - welcome to TSF.

Do you know a good repair shop? You're gonna need one. Smoke always means that bad stuff has already happened.


----------



## yoganandam (Oct 28, 2008)

I too recently purchased one from US and when I plugged in with Voltage converter it smoked? Did you resolve the problem? I didn't even used it for a day in US and it happened on the same day I came here. I still have an option to purchase extended warranty or accidental damage protection plan. But I have to take it back to US. Any thoughts on how to repair the product in India will be greatly appreciated. Please reply back.

Yoga


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Why would you buy it in the USA instead of somewhere that's already set up for your electricity specs? Just curious. I mean, sure our dollar may be in the dumps, but not if you have to end up buying two of the same thing...if it's about the money. 

Thanks.


----------

